# Who paid the highest price?



## Ithrynluin (Apr 6, 2003)

Which member of the Fellowship paid the highest price in terms of participating in the Quest?

Cosider what each person has been through, what they have given up, sacrificed, lost, etc...

I did not include Frodo in the poll, because he was clearly the one who lost the most as the Ringbearer. He had to give up the Shire, and he suffered much pain. If you disagree, this is up for debate of course.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Apr 6, 2003)

I feel Legolas paid the highest price. The Fellowship brought him to the Sea and thus he lost the land and forests that he loved. You can sense his despair.

"Alas for the gulls!"

On a side note, remember that Gandanlf lost his ring at the end and that is very big...


----------



## Elendil3119 (Apr 6, 2003)

Definitely Boromir. No matter what his motives are, he paid with his life for the lives of Merry and Pippin. I can't imagine a greater sacrifice than that.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Apr 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anamatar IV _
> *I feel Legolas paid the highest price. The Fellowship brought him to the Sea and thus he lost the land and forests that he loved. You can sense his despair.
> 
> "Alas for the gulls!"
> ...



But was this really a price he paid within the bounds of the Fellowship? It was doomed for the Elves to either leave or fade, Fellowship or no Fellowship. 

On another note, consider the land where Legolas ended up going - Aman, which is similar to paradise. He might have wanted to stay behind in ME (which he probably loved), but I daresay he was well off in the Undying lands.

I'm not saying I disagree with you totally, just putting forth this thought.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Apr 6, 2003)

Yes, it was the price he paid bound to the Fellowship. It was with the Fellowship that he went south. Without the Fellowship the sea longing would not have called to him because he would have remained in Mirkwood until he faded or fell in battle.

Elendil, Tolkien stressed a lot through his books that to the great ones and the heroes a life is a petty thing. Fingolfin sacraficing his own life to try and overthrow Morgoth for good, Thorin falling in battle for the pride of the Dwarves, King Brand and King Dain falling side by side in battle defending their people and their land. Boromir dying trying to defend Merry and Pippin was another act in that series. I think Tolkien had him die to show that the Ring had corrupted him and that he was noble and valiant underneath his lust for power.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Apr 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anamatar IV _
> *Yes, it was the price he paid bound to the Fellowship. It was with the Fellowship that he went south. Without the Fellowship the sea longing would not have called to him because he would have remained in Mirkwood until he faded or fell in battle.
> 
> *



You miss my point. Legolas would have been faced with the choice of either staying or leaving regardless of his being in the Fellowship or not. If he decided to stay in ME, he would have to fade, and he is certainly better off in Aman than fading in ME. In a way, being assigned to the Fellowship made the choice *for* Legolas, since he got the sea longing, befriended Gimli and departed from ME without hesitation. This is not a bad thing.

I think that Legolas was among those that suffered the least in the Fellowship.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Apr 6, 2003)

While I voted for Sam, because he lost his best friend and his favorite story teller (Bilbo), I think Gandalf lost the most. Gandalf's (not Olorin) whole purpose in ME was to defeat Sauron. When he was finaly defeated, he lost his 'job', or purpose I supose.


----------



## Rhiannon (Apr 6, 2003)

I said all of them, in their own way.


----------



## Maeglin (Apr 6, 2003)

I voted for Sam, he definitely suffered the most. He had to deal with Frodo's behavior towards him when the ring began to take hold of Frodo _and_ he had to deal with Gollum and went along with his master's choice to use Gollum as a guide even though he didn't trust him. Sam lost Bill the Pony, and you may laugh at that but it was a big emotional loss for him. He also was a ring-bearer for a short while and he took on the burden of carrying his master up the slopes of Mt. Doom, so I pick him. And yes Boromir did die, but his troubles were over, he no longer was suffering.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Apr 6, 2003)

I couldn't agree more. Thats what I thought, i just oculdnt put it into words. He also had to bear watching Frodo pass over the sea. He was his only friend, seeing as how Pippin and Merry were leaving to Buckland. True friend that is. I wouldnt say Ted Sandyman is a great friend (no offense of course)


----------



## Goldberry344 (Apr 6, 2003)

I voted Boromir. I mean, he died for gosh's sake. i dont know how you could loose much more, or pay more as you say. but i think a more thought-inspiring question would be Who Suffered Most?


----------



## Elendil3119 (Apr 7, 2003)

I agree Goldberry; there is a difference between who *paid* the most and who *suffered* the most. I also agree that you can't pay with anything more than your life.


----------



## Brytta (Apr 7, 2003)

I'm with Goldberry344 (nice avatar!) and Elendil3119, it has to be Boromir.

You can get all philosophical and say that Boromir broke the bounds of Middle Earth and went on to somewhere better, but in reality, all men fear the unknown.


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 7, 2003)

Erm, am I the only one feeling sorry for the actual Ringbearer? Frodo, remember him? 
After all, he wore the cursed thing around his neck (or sometimes on his finger ) through everything he went through: the Nazgûl attack, Moria, Amon Hen, Morgai, and Mordor last of all. He suffered the most, in that respect.
But he also sacrificed much for the Quest: he sustained the Witch-king's dangerous wound and the poison of Shelob, which maladies he never was cured of, unless in Eressëa, and he had to live with the memories of his pains.
Oops, should have read the part about not including Frodo in the poll.. Sorry.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Apr 7, 2003)

I would have picked Frodo also, but there's a reason that he's not on the list. I don't agree with the Boromir ideas... It's his fault that he died. If someone jumped off a cliff, sure they would die, and loose the most, but it was Boromir's greed that killed him. I still say Sam


----------



## Confusticated (Apr 7, 2003)

The hobbits lost their blissful ignorance, their innnocence really. The hobbits are tough ones, but the world would never look the same to them again.

I am not saying they lost the most, but I do not think they lost the least. Figured I'd mention it since no one has mentioned Merry and Pippin's loss.


----------



## Brytta (Apr 7, 2003)

Nóm wrote:



> The hobbits lost their blissful ignorance, their innnocence really. The hobbits are tough ones, but the world would never look the same to them again.



True. Merry and Pip also gained a greater understanding of the wider world, new-found confidence (see the _Scouring of the Shire_), and fame within the Shire.


----------



## Galdor (Apr 7, 2003)

I picked Boromir, as he sacrificed his own life for those of his friends. Even though he fell to the power of the ring, and tried to take it from Frodo, Boromir was not a bad person. If you remember the ring always tempted people where they were weakest, and with Boromir, the future Steward of Gondor, his driving desirer was to protect his people. And so the Ring tempted Boromir with the thought that with the Ring he could save Gondor, and restore it's glory. Boromir's motives were pure, but he couldn't, or wouldn't except the idea that the Ring would overcome and corrupt any mortal who took it. And even when he tried to take the Ring from Frodo, his madness quickly passed him, and he tried to find and save Frodo. After he had searched for a while with no avail, he returned to the others to enlist their help in finding Frodo, and though he at that time was still to ashamed to admit what had really happened, he followed Aragorn's order to follow Merry and Pippin without question. The orcs had already begun to attack Merry and Pippin by the time Boromir arrived at the scene. Ok, Boromir was clearly a great warrior, and had been in many battles himself, I would assume that he could sum up whether or not he could defeat his enemies in a glance. So I think it would be safe to assume that Boromir was very aware that he would most likely be killed when he tried to save Merry and Pippin. Once he had decided that he could have very well ran away and tried to find some of the others. Who could have blamed him, he would have just thrown his life away if he had attacked. But no, that is not what Boromir would do, he had a responsibility to protect the two Hobbits, he had just failed with Frodo, and he wasn't going to fail again, even if it cost him his life. And so he rushed in, sword drawn and trumpet sounding, and fought to defend the two Hobbits, and he didn't stop until he could fight no more. And than at the last when Aragorn found him lying against a tree, barely alive, Boromir admitted all. He told Aragorn that he had failed Frodo that he had betrayed them, that in and of its self is a great sacrifice. Aragorn's reply though truly shows that well Boromir had once failed, in the end, he conquered. For Boromir had gained a rare and precious victory, the selfless giving of his own life for the lives of his friends.

Tell me, what greater sacrifice can one give than their own life? What more could a person offer? The ultimate sacrifice any man can give is his own life, and that is exactly what Boromir gave. It was said in the first post in this thread that Frodo wasn't on the poll because he obviously sacrificed the most. I'd be willing to contest that, well Frodo clearly suffered the most of the company, he didn't lose as much as Boromir. As what more could you lose than your very own life?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Apr 7, 2003)

Hmmm...maybe I should have removed Boromir from the poll as well...


----------



## Idril (Apr 7, 2003)

> *
> Which member of the Fellowship paid the highest price in terms of participating in the Quest?*



I believe it has to be Boromir - the 'price' he paid for participating in the quest was his life - for a man, 'life' is a everything. It matters not that it may have been his own fault, ie greed, as that came about because of the influence of the ring. No quest, no ring influence, no greed, therefore no dead Boromir. But he must have been tormented with shame, after he tried to take the ring from Frodo to the point of his death - he had allowed the ring to corrupt him and failed not only the fellowship, but his people, his father and himself.

On the suffering stakes though - it has to be Frodo.


----------



## Niniel (Apr 7, 2003)

Yes, but in the end Boromir died while giving his life to save others, and that is a great death for a warrior. And Aragorn told him that he had been forgiven for trying to steal the Ring, so maybe he died a happy man after all. 
I think Frodo paid the highest price; he had not given his life, but has happiness, his innocence and his ability to enjoy the world to save everything. He was rewarded of course by being allowed to go into the West, so that lessens his sacrifice a bit, but he had no reason left to live in Middle-Earth.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Apr 7, 2003)

Hmm... Boromir obviously has the majority. Besides Boromir, who do you guys and gals think lost the most?


----------



## Theoden_king (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackCaptain _
> *I would have picked Frodo also, but there's a reason that he's not on the list. I don't agree with the Boromir ideas... It's his fault that he died. If someone jumped off a cliff, sure they would die, and loose the most, but it was Boromir's greed that killed him. I still say Sam *



How was it his greed that killed him? Even if he hadn't tried to take the ring, the Uruks still would have attacked and possibly grabbed Frodo as he wouldn't have run to get away from Boromir. It was his heroism that killed him as he would not give up while he could still fight for his friends


----------



## Eriol (Apr 8, 2003)

If the question is who paid the greatest price, well, I don't think any of them paid any price, since (with the exception of Frodo) the story ends well, I should even say blissfully, for all of them. Including Boromir. (I think some will debate that  ). To me, the idea of price includes what you gain as well as what you give -- they all profited from it. 

But if the question is who suffered the most _ while the Quest was going on_, it assumes a different take. (I think this is where the Legolas vote comes from -- yes, ultimately he went to Aman and lived the life of an elf to the last end, in bliss. But while the Quest was going on the Sea brought great pain to him, since he could not follow immediately).

On that point of view I offer a different vote: Aragorn. You have to see what the man was risking. Sure, a case could be made that he gained the most, but this is only natural when you risk the most. He had found the love of his life -- and I'm sure that Arwen would have fled with him to the wild and never care about her father, just as Lúthien suggested once to Beren. But he forsook it and a life of bliss, and not because he had any expectancy of victory (hope, yes, but not expectancy). Not because he deeply wanted to be King of Gondor and Arnor. No, he did it because it was his duty, his role. Exchanging the greatest bliss imaginable for death. And he did it for decades. How his mind was going back to Arwen all the time! Imagine his decision to attack the Black Gate with a pitiful force, and therefore face almost certain death, just to enlarge a little bit the "window of opportunity" for Frodo! 

I think this anguish, the knowledge of what he was losing -- this could not be really compared with what the others were missing, except perhaps Sam and his Rosie; but Sam had no real conscience of what he was getting into, unlike Aragorn -- made him the greatest sufferer in the Quest -- besides Frodo, who had the greatest burden... and failed.


----------



## Anárion (Apr 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lantarion _
> *through everything he went through: the Nazgûl attack, Moria, Amon Hen, Morgai, and Mordor last of all. He suffered the most, in that
> *




Wasnt it...Amon Sul, Weathertop? Oh well.
I voted for them all in their own way. Everyone has seem to forgotten Gimili! He suffered a lot by giving up Erebor and dwelling there and found out that Balin had fallen and Moria was retaken by Goblins. Of couse, that paid off by him seeing the Glittering Caves, but still...

Gandalf suffered little, except for that one battle with the Balrog and him dieing and coming back to life and all...I really didnt get that part.

Boromir suffered death as most people have brought out, so I wont get into him...

Sam did have to suffer Frodo and Smeagol who he didnt trust, and had a great deal of anxiety when Frodo was captured and he had to take the ring on for himself.

Pippen suffered some I guess...he was always getting yelled at by Gandalf, and at the battle of the Black Gate he had a big troll fall on him (smelly!)

Merry got sepereated from Pippen, but he became a knight of Rohan. But then everyone overlooked him (litteraly!). But in the end he wound up distracting the Witch King and Eowyn got to defeat him once and for all.

Legolas had to leave his woods. So what? Big deal, everyone had to leave their homes. He got a big bow from Lorien and he got to see the fair forests there. He suffered the least, if any at all.

Aragorn had the weight of all of ME on his shoulders. He had to stand and defend and attack and everything. If he failed, then all of ME would loose hope in winning the war with Sauron. Thats a big responsebility I wouldnt want.

All in all, they all suffered and they all gave up something in their own way. Except Legolas he didnt give up much, except for him missing that shot on the spark carrier! Bad Legolas!


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anárion_
> Wasnt it...Amon Sul, Weathertop? Oh well.


Yeah, I implied Weathertop by the 'Nazgûl attack', where the Witch-king stabbed Frodo.. And By Amon hen I meant the 'episode' Frodo had with Sauron's Eye roving around looking for him.

And I think the question of who suffered the most meant who suffered the most _in the end_, or all 'sufferings' put together. Because in the end Merry and Pippin learned and grew more than lost or suffered; Gimli eventually populated Aglarond etc.; Legolas did whatever he wanted, don't really care what ; Gandalf went back to Aman (probablly as 'Olórin'), and ended up being even more powerful than before; Sam had to live with the memories, but he became Mayor of the Shire at one point, didn't he? And he got married and had a throng of kids, and eventually sailed away too; Frodo obviously would have been the number one vote, so it wasn't included (as I realised a bit too late  ); Boromir died. So I think Boromir wins.


----------



## Anárion (Apr 13, 2003)

Amon Hen?! What? Thats crazy...I didnt know where Frodo and Sam split away from everyone else that was at Amon Hen. Cuz thats right by Fanghorn and Orthanc. Hmm...I suppose that would be correct...because Fanghorn is right by Orthanc which is by Rohan...interesting. I didnt know that when I read the books. Of course, when I read the books I knew next to nothing about the geography of ME.
But seeing as Ive played hundreds of LOTR games since then...

Anyway, back on topic....
Boromir Boromir Boromir. So what if he died? Its his own fault. I mean come ON people, get over it. If he had spent a fraction of a second training instead of thinking about how he was going to steal the ring then he wouldnt have died. 
I mean, Aragorn Gimili and Legolas basiclly took out Umbar all by themselves! And Boromir couldnt take on a small attack of mere orcs?
I guess it runs in the family though...Faramir couldnt even hold Osgiliath against a few orcs attacking him without getting a super huge fever AND Denethor went mad by looking in the palantiri a few times, which raises another question, Pippen looked in the palantiri and HE didnt go mad and try to kill himself. So like, whats up with that?
And, heres another question, why are the sons of the Steward of Gondor such pansies?


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Apr 14, 2003)

I voted Boromir, to me there is no greater price to pay than one's own life. Certainly it was an honorable death, but what more can one pay than their life? A character could lose their families, innoncence, homes, friends, ways of life, but they can still live on and adapt. The only thing greater than giving one's present life is their after life, in LOTR Arwen Evenstar "lost" the most. Her story is sad and ends in tragedy and despair, and she is forced to die miserably without ever knowing what would become of her after she passed. Boromir died defending what he could, and even that he failed. How can a warrior truely die an honorable, peaceful death knowing that he failed, seeing the Uruks carry the Hobbits away? This death was of despair, and it can be seen through his last words; Aragorn's words were only of comfort in a vain attempt to ease his passing.

Legolas went to the sea, good for him. It was his destiny all along, and the Undying Lands is hardly a wicked place. He lost his home, the woods that he loved, but they are merely tangible things on the ground, not his life. He can always remember the trees and birds in Valinor, and who is to say that he cannot find any there? True they would not be the same, but there is at least something of comfort.

Gimli lost little, if any. True it was grievous to see his kinsfolk slaughtered in Khazad-dum, and saddening to watch his people slowly dwindle into the earth from whence they came. But he had seen Galadriel, her beauty was in his heart always and he could never forget her radiance. This memory overshadowed any loss the Dwarf may have suffered, and if he did indeed come to Valinor, then he gained instead of lost.

The Hobbits lost their innocence and hobbitish charm, but they gained something different. Merry and Pippin enjoyed being taller and stronger than the others, and they were proud to wear their gear of war. Merry and Pippin did not even remain in the Shire for the most part, they loved the rolling fields of Rohan and the proud gates of Gondor more. It is evident they enjoyed their 'loss', because it was for them a great gain of a new and more enjoyable lifestyle. If one enjoys their loss so much, then it is not seem so much of a loss to me.

Aragorn had nothing to but gain. He had lost over the years before the War of the Ring, his bloodline decreasing in its potency, and his proud heritage seemed to be naught but a dream. Even himself had been reduced to a lone Ranger in the wild, drifting away from his destined path of life, until a certain wizard paid him a visit. From then on, Aragorn slowly regained his kingdom and became a wise and just King. He did not lose his city, nor did he lose his love, Arwen. He died a happy man, the last vision on his eyes before they closed was Arwen. He did not have to live through the pain and suffering of losing a loved one like his wife was forced to.

Gandalf? He lost trust in his leader and "friend", a powerful blow to any in that position. He fell into the chasm, but he came back again more powerful and influential than the Grey. Though he lost some of his charm and compassion, his mission was to combat Sauron, and as the White he was more apt at doing so. Because of this Gandalf would truly have been at more of a gain than a loss. He lost the fire of Narya, though this ring was not his to begin with, so I fail to see how this was much of a loss.

Sam lost his best friend, and Bill the Pony. He gained a wife, children, and the position of Mayor in society. He was happier with Rosie, and he even got to sail away at the end I believe, so Frodo was not truly lost.

Whew... I know this will be chewed up Im sure.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Apr 18, 2003)

Boromir.


----------



## pgt (Apr 21, 2003)

Boromir - clearly paid the ultimate price - 'nuff said there.

Theoden_king is correct - Boromir did NOT die because of his greed as stated above - but because of his heroism. Regardless - his death is simply a fact and that is of course the ultimate price - despite whatever motives some may wish to attribute.

Now if you want to modify it for who paid the second most...

I agree w/ Dain Ironfoot I - the remaining 8 members GAINED at the end of the day.


----------



## ShootingStar (May 5, 2003)

I think that Boromir paid the biggest price for joining the fellowship. He gave up his life for people he had met recently and he had no real reason that he should care for them. If you asked me who suffered the most, I would say Sam, and all my reasons have already been mentioned by other people.


----------



## Gil-Galad (May 5, 2003)

I have an interesting idea.I saw that nobody has voted for Gimli.But hypothetically ha can be the person who most suffered.

He saw Galadriel,he fell in love,and that was an impossible love.He would live his whole life thinking of her,but nothing more.What is more after the war of the ring he goes with Legolas to Valinor.Thus Gimli never meets his kindred again,the dwarves.
What would you say about that?


----------



## baragund (May 6, 2003)

I see I'm the first one to vote for this individual, but what about Gandalf?

Before I get booed off the stage, let me explain: Based on the wording of the question, I equated "paid the highest price" with degree of suffering. With this in mind, you have to admit Gandalf had a pretty tough row to hoe. There was his search and capture of Gollum during The Hunt for the Ring. There was his imprisonment in Orthanc. His fight with the Balrog. His multiple cross-country trips on the back of Shadowfax trying to keep the whole strategy of the West from falling apart. His confrontation with the Witch King during the siege of Minas Tirith. His crushing despair at seeing Frodo's things presented by the Mouth of Sauron before the Black Gates. All these events with the greatest knowledge of all as to the degree of peril the West was in through all of that time.

Boromir's suffering was over in minutes when he was shot by the orc's arrows at Emyn Muil. Sam was in blissful ignorance of the magnitude of the situation. Gandalf was the one who really kept things together and shielded the others from a lot of misery.


----------



## Turin (May 9, 2003)

I think legolas suffered more(being an elf) having to pass across the sea and leave ME. Well thats not really suffering but he did have to leave his people in Mirkwood.


----------



## Dr. Jane (May 9, 2003)

I think it was probably Boromir, but Sam was a close second!


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 9, 2003)

Everyone keeps on saying Boromir! It was his bad choices that killed him! It's his own fault he's dead! Sure he was a man and men are proned to temptation and all that, but he was suposed to be super-valiant and all! 

I myself think it was Gandalf. And I don't mean Olorin. Just Gandalf. Gandalf's purpose was to lead the children of Illuvitar to destroy evil once and for all right? After he did that, what is there left? Can a person survive without any purpose at all?!


----------



## Night Wing (May 10, 2003)

Surely, Boromir paid the highest price but not by giving up his life but by his weakness in failing to resist his desire for the ring. He was a son of the Steward of Gondor, he was a warrior, a brave member of the Fellowship and in all ways trained to uphold the highest standard of his heritage and his father. His remorse and guilt must have been overwelming and only in confessing his indefensible loss of honor and giving his life did Tolkien let Boromir redeem himself.


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 10, 2003)

Brave? Pah... Name one situation where he is brave and other people aren't equaly as brave.


----------



## Luthien Tunivel (May 10, 2003)

Boromir obviously lost the most. There is no more to lose than your life. If I talk about his death too much, I start sobbing, so let me just quote the person who I think did the best job. 



> _Originally posted by Galdor _
> *I picked Boromir, as he sacrificed his own life for those of his friends. Even though he fell to the power of the ring, and tried to take it from Frodo, Boromir was not a bad person. If you remember the ring always tempted people where they were weakest, and with Boromir, the future Steward of Gondor, his driving desirer was to protect his people. And so the Ring tempted Boromir with the thought that with the Ring he could save Gondor, and restore it's glory. Boromir's motives were pure, but he couldn't, or wouldn't except the idea that the Ring would overcome and corrupt any mortal who took it. And even when he tried to take the Ring from Frodo, his madness quickly passed him, and he tried to find and save Frodo. After he had searched for a while with no avail, he returned to the others to enlist their help in finding Frodo, and though he at that time was still to ashamed to admit what had really happened, he followed Aragorn's order to follow Merry and Pippin without question. The orcs had already begun to attack Merry and Pippin by the time Boromir arrived at the scene. Ok, Boromir was clearly a great warrior, and had been in many battles himself, I would assume that he could sum up whether or not he could defeat his enemies in a glance. So I think it would be safe to assume that Boromir was very aware that he would most likely be killed when he tried to save Merry and Pippin. Once he had decided that he could have very well ran away and tried to find some of the others. Who could have blamed him, he would have just thrown his life away if he had attacked. But no, that is not what Boromir would do, he had a responsibility to protect the two Hobbits, he had just failed with Frodo, and he wasn't going to fail again, even if it cost him his life. And so he rushed in, sword drawn and trumpet sounding, and fought to defend the two Hobbits, and he didn't stop until he could fight no more. And than at the last when Aragorn found him lying against a tree, barely alive, Boromir admitted all. He told Aragorn that he had failed Frodo that he had betrayed them, that in and of its self is a great sacrifice. Aragorn's reply though truly shows that well Boromir had once failed, in the end, he conquered. For Boromir had gained a rare and precious victory, the selfless giving of his own life for the lives of his friends.
> 
> Tell me, what greater sacrifice can one give than their own life? What more could a person offer? The ultimate sacrifice any man can give is his own life, and that is exactly what Boromir gave. It was said in the first post in this thread that Frodo wasn't on the poll because he obviously sacrificed the most. I'd be willing to contest that, well Frodo clearly suffered the most of the company, he didn't lose as much as Boromir. As what more could you lose than your very own life? *



As for Aragorn - he gained everything anyone possibly could have (and in my opinion, he didn't deserve it.) He got the love of his life, and an elf no less, and he became king of Gondor. What more can you want? 

Gandalf - He should have been very happy. He got to go to Eressea. 

Merry and Pippin - They really didn't lose too much. Everyone says that they lost their innocence, but they really didn't. I'll explain in another post

Gimli - He became lord of the Glittering caves, then got to go to Eressea with his best friend. What more could a dwarf want? 

Legolas - I'll admit he had a sad story, but in the end he got to go to Eressea. 

Sam - He had a pretty big loss, he probably comes in second. But in the end he got to be in Eressea with Frodo. (see a pattern with the Eressea thing?) 

Frodo - He suffered most, but he got to go to Eressea. 

In the end, all the members of the fellowship besides Boromir, Aragorn, Merry, and Pippin got to go to Eressea. And Boromir is the only one who died and unhappy death, and he sacrificed most, his very life.


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 10, 2003)

Gandalf lost his life. Olorin was put in another body, that was just CALLED Gandalf for simplicities sake.


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 10, 2003)

Ohh.. I completely forgot about the incident at that big Rauros falls place. I guess he was brave. Oh well... Gandalf still lost his life


----------



## Luthien Tunivel (May 11, 2003)

I thought that Gandalf and Olorin were the same person?


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Luthien Tunivel _
> *I thought that Gandalf and Olorin were the same person? *



They are. Olórin is Gandalf's Valinorean moniker, whereas Gandalf is his name among the men of Middle-Earth.

BlackCaptain, Olórin is not Gandalf's 'true' name - he was just known to the Elves of Aman by that name. However, it certainly is the first name that was given to him by the peoples of Middle Earth.


----------



## Night Wing (May 12, 2003)

BlackCaptain, I didn't suggest that Boromir was braver than others. I am saying that he betrayed himself and everthing that was part of his being, sold his soul, if you will. What higher price can a man pay.


----------



## Gil-Galad (May 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Night Wing _
> *BlackCaptain, I didn't suggest that Boromir was braver than others. I am saying that he betrayed himself and everthing that was part of his being, sold his soul, if you will. What higher price can a man pay. *


Betrayal is probably one of the worst tings anyone could do during his entire life.I do think Boromir paid the highest price cause he lost part of his dignity.And that is awful.Nobody from the fellowship lost his dignity,but Denethor's son.


----------

